# Studio fix plus powder.



## wquty77 (Sep 30, 2009)

Ok, so, i'm not sure if there is already a thread pertaining to this question, however, i didn't find one. My issue is this, I need a setting powder. I use foundation that i myself mixed. It's a mixture of true match C8, revlon colour stay in Mahoganny, shea butter moisturizer from aveeno, fix +, and studion sculpt in nc50(only a little squirt). I know it's alot. This combination is absolutely incredible for my skin. The problem lies in finding an appropriate setting powder. The colour of the foundation ends up being about an Nc50 on the center of my face, and an nw43/45 i think on the perimeter. I really want to try Studio fix plus powder, however, i'm not sure which shade to choose. Can anyone help??


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm NC45 and I wear c7...I do wear my powders a tad dark, so that might be it for you. (sooo afraid of the infamous ashy face)

I would recommend Blot as a setting powder tho...I have Deep Dark. I use it with no issues, but I find Dark to be a better match, I have that one loose. My guess is deep dark would be closer to your skin tone.

good luck on your mission. Its hard to find the perfect face products.


----------



## Nepenthe (Sep 30, 2009)

I second the recommendation of blot powder, or alternatively a translucent powder.  Since you've got a colour gradation going on, either of these aren't going to affect that as much as a more pigmented powder like studio fix.


----------



## disconlemonade (Oct 1, 2009)

I would recommend using the Mac P+P transparent powder so that it won't alter the color of the foundation that you've mixed with a lot of effort.....the powder is completely invisible and doesn't leave an ashy look to your face at all. 

If you still want a powder that has color to it, then I recommend trying the MSFN in Medium Deep or Dark. Be careful about which color you use though because depending on your skin tone it will make your foundation look darker or lighter, etc.


----------

